# Track / fixed / flipflop wheel set wanted 700c



## Tharg2007 (1 May 2008)

Im after a wheelset if anyone has some spare, 700c please. Rear flip flop preferable but i aint fussy, spacing for rear 120 to 130 dont mind.

Thanks!!


----------



## Tharg2007 (7 May 2008)

anyone?


----------

